# Cat tapeworm treatment



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

One of my newly adopted shelter cats has tapeworm segments coming out of his anus..I noticed one wiggling out and then found more dried up ones on his bedding. Poor guy..his adoption fee covered deworming but maybe he got it afterwards. He and my other cat are indoor only. Any recommendations for what to treat him with? I'd see a vet but I can't afford a wellness exam for both cats just to prescribe a dewormer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Safeguard. 1cc per 10 lbs.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

And check for fleas with a flea comb. They get tapeworm from eating the fleas.

The dewormer the shelter did may just not have covered tapes


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh and you don't need to treat the 2nd cat unless you are seeing worms. They don't catch it from each other (tapes) but from eating the flea so there's that.

Did the shelter not give you a voucher for a free exam? All our shelters do that...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Agree with Karen...give safeguard three days in a row at 1cc per 10 lbs.


----------

